# Do you like Eastman acoustic guitars?



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Please share your opinion!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have played a few, including a one pickup single cut f hole jazz guitar that belonged to a friend which I played a lot. Every one has been a joy to play, and every one had its own personality. I rather like them for jazz and blues, and they're a relatively cheap alternative to high end archtops, though discerning ears will notice a difference. The 12th Fret and Ottawa Folklore Centre have carried Eastmans, can't say where else.

Edit: There is an Eastman FaceBook page.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Surprisingly, not many Canadians have ever heard or played Eastman flattop guitars??
Because of few dealers in here or what??


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I carry the Archies and a few of the Flat-tops. They are excellent guitars for the money and the Archtops are a downright bargain. After all a real Archie will generally set you back between 8 and 10K.


----------

